# Bolens 1054



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey,guys.
I have a Bolens 1054 Garden tractor and at the Eden Corn Festivial they have a tractor pulling contest and i was thinking about doing it next year. Do you think a tractor of this size could do a good job or should i just stick to watching?


----------



## rdbrumfield (Apr 23, 2009)

Do they actually have tractor pulls with something that small.
If so I would think it would be for kids. 

Not making fun, just that the ones I have seen are belching black smoke from being over fueled or turboshaft jet engines.

Did see some folks out doing pulls with quads. I guess some amped up fellows like replacing trannys and axles in them.


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yea, its pretty sweet. So people pull wheelies all the way down the track. it ranges from class 1(up to 12.5 hp) to tractors with v8's in them


----------



## Ironmower (Jul 15, 2009)

I say go for it!! I've bin tempted to try at some of our local fairs. 
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yea, thanks, i just e-mailed the guy in charge to see how to enter and what the requirements are. So we'll see how it go's


----------

